# He'll be 1 1/2 Years old in two day



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos from yesterday of Earl training at WPBC in Long Beach.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great man! Hes a supreme dog


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotta love Earl!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't believe they are going to be 18 months already! Did you stay for the puppy line?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Sure hope to meet that handsome boy some day!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I can't believe they are going to be 18 months already! Did you stay for the puppy line?


Nope!  We were just flirting him up with is tug.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

HappyPuppy said:


> Sure hope to meet that handsome boy some day!


If you're interested in training for Obedience, Agility, Rally or Ring Sport come on up to Long Beach. If you're in Costa Mesa that's not far at all. We train every Sunday starting around 9AM. It's a great group of people and Leri Hanson really knows her stuff. You can even get your dog ADBA Safe Dog Tested. PM me if your interested. Here's the club's Facebook Page.
Cheers,
EF


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks fantastic! Wish I lived in that area so I could bring Ozai!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dammmmmmmmmnations!!! Thats a fine animal!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is one sexy boy right there!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a keeper! I am glad he's with you I think you have done a fantastic Job with him you and your wife. Keep up the good work.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That mean next week you are staying for the puppy line right


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely breathtaking...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely one of the most beautiful dogs on here!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. I wish more people on GP lived near Long Beach. Leri Hanson has started a great training club “Working Pit Bull Central” that I’m sure many of you would enjoy participating in.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats what i call a Bulldog! Great looking boy, keep up the good work!


----------

